# Anime shows that only had one season



## Lomberdia (Jun 17, 2011)

My friend hosts an anime club every sunday at her house. A member of the club gave me some episodes of various anime from his computer. I am looking for any anime that are short lived yet very good (like Outlaw Star). The reason I'm looking for 1 season'ers is because I change interest rather quickly. So anything that has a lot of season (One Piece) will NEVER be watch to completion. Which anime do you know are 1-season'ers? I personally like the adult action toons (like Gun Grave and YuYu Hakusho). Here are the ones I have so far:
1) Outlaw Star (love the action)
2) Kampher (kinda perverted yet still funny!)
3) Umineku (seems like a big mystery show)
4) Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann (Raw Raw Fight The Powa! I had to do that ;3)
5) Tenshi Muyo (oldie but a goodie)

I'm not 100% sure that Umineku is only 1 season but I was only give the files for episode 1-15 (only watched 2 episodes). 

So yea, what short lived anime would you recommend/ seen?


----------



## Twylyght (Jun 17, 2011)

FLCL (Fooly Cooly) - 6 episodes I believe.  
Paranoia Agent - 13 episodes
Karas - 6 episodes


----------



## CAThulu (Jun 17, 2011)

Dragon Half.  There were only 2 episodes, but it's freaking hilarious!  
http://youtu.be/WnPMxhs1cDc


----------



## Conker (Jun 17, 2011)

Ergo Proxy is good, 24 episodes
NGE is apparently good, though I've never seen it. Also around 24 episodes
Trigun and Cowboy Bebop are also both around 24 episodes and really good.
Elfen Lied is 13 episodes and one of my personal favorites
Lucky Star has 20something episodes
Haruhi's season one is really good and has 14 episodes. Both seasons together it's around 24, but some episodes are repeats for an effect. Don't watch those.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 17, 2011)

Mnemosyne (violent and has sex, I am just letting you know) 6 eps, each about 45 minutes long
Princess Tutu (two "tiers"), 27 episodes
Serial Experiments Lain, 13 episodes (also a 90's anime so you'd probably like it OP)


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 17, 2011)

The series Bartender was amazing imo... And you learn something while watching it.


----------



## Ilayas (Jun 17, 2011)

*Azumanga Daioh* - There are a ton of references made to this anime. 
*Hellsing* - In addtion to being a great anime it has like the best opening song EVER.
*Ghost in the shell stand alone complex* - started out only intending to be one season long but they made a 2nd season dude to it's popularity so this probably doesn't count.  It's my favorite all time anime.  
*Witch Hunter Robin*
*Claymore*
*Witchblade* - I was actually shocked with how good this was though I had ridiculously low expectations. 
*Neon Genesis Evangelion*


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 17, 2011)

Skift said:


> Princess Tutu (two "tiers"), 27 episodes
> Serial Experiments Lain, 13 episodes (also a 90's anime so you'd probably like it OP)


 
These two, plus:

Mononoke (12 episodes).
Galaxy Angel (26 episodes in the first season, each one lasts 15 minutes).
Spice and Wolf (13 episodes in the first season, you can leave it there unless you want more of Horo and Lawrence, in which case, the second season lasts for 12 episodes).
Baccano! (13 episodes).
Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei (12 episodes).
Haibane Renmei (13 episodes).
Kuragehime (11 episodes).
Ouran High School Host Club (26 episodes, but the last two are easily skipable).
Denpa Onna to Seishun Otoko (I've heard very good things about it, it should last for about 12 episodes).


----------



## Larry (Jun 17, 2011)

NOTHING 2 SEE HERE


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 17, 2011)

Anyone mention Wolves Rain or is it Wolfs Rain... eh Still a damn good anime.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 17, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Anyone mention Wolves Rain or is it Wolfs Rain... eh Still a damn good anime.



Wolf's Rain.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 17, 2011)

Boogiepop Phantom anyone?


----------



## Xenke (Jun 17, 2011)

Twylyght said:


> FLCL (Fooly Cooly) - 6 episodes I believe.
> Paranoia Agent - 13 episodes





Conker said:


> Trigun and Cowboy Bebop are also both around 24 episodes and really good.





Skift said:


> Princess Tutu (two "tiers"), 27 episodes





Ilayas said:


> *Ghost in the shell stand alone complex* - started out only intending to be one season long but they made a 2nd season dude to it's popularity so this probably doesn't count.  It's my favorite all time anime.
> *Neon Genesis Evangelion*


 
In addition to those, I was going to say Monster, since it's technically one season, but it's also 74 episodes long.


----------



## SpotsMcDots (Jun 17, 2011)

If 2 seasons is fine and you are a fan of shounen-ai, try out Junjou Romantica. Its probably the best out of that subgenre of anime so far. Its a romance series though, definitely not for everyone.


----------



## Lyoto (Jun 17, 2011)

Cowboy Bebop is my all time favourite anime series.  There was 2 seasons with 26 episodes and one movie but I was there was more.
I got one of the season box sets about 5 years ago at Christmas and before I had finished watching the second episode I had went online and order the second series and the movie.
I think I watched the whole lot of them over the course of 4 or 5 nights.  Just couldn't stop watching.



dinosaurdammit said:


> Anyone mention Wolves Rain or is it Wolfs Rain... eh Still a damn good anime.


 
That was really good too and it was actually made by the same people who made Cowboy Bebop.
The only thing was that I felt the whole story was a bit sad in places,the end especially.
Although I really enjoyed watching It I'm not sure when or if I will ever be able to bring myself to go back and watch it again knowing what happens.

Lol.  Guess I'm not as tough as my appearance would lead you to believe.


----------



## ghilliefox (Jun 17, 2011)

desert punk- 20someting episodes
girls bravo (one season i think)
Halo Legends was very anime-esque but im unsure if it qualifies seeing as though it was made here in the U.S.

all are on Netflix


----------



## Conker (Jun 17, 2011)

ghilliefox said:


> desert punk- 20someting episodes
> girls bravo (one season i think)
> Halo Legends was very anime-esque but im unsure if it qualifies seeing as though it was made here in the U.S.
> 
> all are on Netflix


My only problem with Desert Punk is the voice acting is awful and I haven't been able to find a sub. Don't suppose you could remedy that situation?


----------

